# Vicon CM 240 Disc Mower



## Mford57 (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought a used Vicon CM 240 Disc Mower.
Needs some work, I believe the bearings under the hubs need replacing.
I don't have a owners manual or shop manual and am looking for one.
Do I have to remove the entire top to change out a bearing?
It runs good but with some noise. Now that hay season is about over, I have time to
tear into it and make some repairs.
any suggestions?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Got those books, and a good support dealer where you can get parts quick & @ a some-what reasonable price and advice as to how something is supposed to come apart / back together. Hope ya don't mind gettin greasy & dirty!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

They're pretty easy to replace. The KM2400 I had took about 15 minutes to swap the unit out. I always kept a spare on hand after the first one failed.

The Vicons are pretty noisy and have a lot of slop in the gear drive, so make sure you actually have a bad bearing before tearing things apart.

Ralph


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I have a km 3200 and yes to others it sounds like a bad bearing but to me it still sounds like it did when it was new , Try bumping your pto speed a little more and see if the sound goes away. I run mine at about 550 -555 but I use a lot of nitrogen and it bog my cutter some


----------



## Mford57 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have taken the disc off and pulled the hub and only about half the bearings. I am looking for info n how to dismantle cutter bar on CM 240. Does any one have any experience with this.If I could get a PDF of a repair manual or parts book would be helpfull.
Thanks


----------

